# Mixed bugs



## orionmystery (Oct 2, 2012)

IMG_9484 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8733 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8746 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9664 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_5933 merged copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_6143 stk copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## bunadski (Oct 5, 2012)

WOW!

Are those fungi on the wasp or that's really a wasp specie?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 5, 2012)

Outstanding as always.  :thumbup:

Man that wasp is indeed awesome.  Looks alien for sure.

And is that an ant-mimic mantid?


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Oct 6, 2012)

Malaysia gets all the cool bugs, very awesome shots!


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

The tiny focus point is a great tool but doesn't work with ALL the shots.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 6, 2012)

globeglimpser said:


> The tiny focus point is a great tool but doesn't work with ALL the shots.



Tiny focus point?  Did you mean shallow depth of field?  

Shallow DOF isn't as much of a tool in macro, as it is a set back.

Great images BTW.  I really enjoyed the last spider portrait.


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> globeglimpser said:
> 
> 
> > The tiny focus point is a great tool but doesn't work with ALL the shots.
> ...



Yeah that one 

I like using it to bring out eyes and other intricate details like how the spider was done here but that being said, I also like showing everything in crisp detail: legs, eyes wings and all.

For example: shot 2 has stunning colours but a little more detail on the back and leaf edge would have gone a long way


----------



## jake337 (Oct 6, 2012)

globeglimpser said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > globeglimpser said:
> ...



Yes and it can be difficult to do focus stacks on live bugs like this, possible, but difficult.


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 10, 2012)

great shots


----------

